

 China's 1st Moon Rover Mission to Attempt Lunar Landing - chj
http://www.space.com/23938-china-moon-rover-landing-lunar-prospecting.html

======
ColinWright
It's a different report (bbc.co.uk), but there's already discussion over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6904717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6904717)

------
edta
Link of live stream:

[http://news.cntv.cn/special/videolive/change3/index.shtml](http://news.cntv.cn/special/videolive/change3/index.shtml)

~~~
computer
This one has English commentary:
[http://english.cntv.cn/live/](http://english.cntv.cn/live/)

------
threelettered
Interesting how in the USA it is completely unreported.

~~~
adventured
The Soviets put a rover on the moon 40 years ago. What exactly is front page
material about China doing it now?

However, it is being reported in the US. CNN has it, ABCNews has it, it's the
big headline on Drudge, The Washington Post has it as one of their top world
headlines. Every major media source will have it under their 'latest' section
in the coming hours.

~~~
yapcguy
Science. 40 years is a long time for advances in the capabilities of the
probes and experiments.

[http://english.cntv.cn/program/newsupdate/20131214/104563.sh...](http://english.cntv.cn/program/newsupdate/20131214/104563.shtml)

------
be5invis
Update: Successfully landed. Dec 14, 2013 21:21 (UTC+8)

------
chj
Landing..

~~~
chj
100meters to go

~~~
chj
Landed!

